# Anchor Chain Kennels and yipyip dog



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I am looking for a pup and I have come across alot of good looking dogs, but I came across these two just a little while ago. Any input on Anchor Chain Kennels or yipyipdog.com. Anchor Chain seems to have the better put together dogs, but like I said any input on these?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yipyipdog.com looks like a puppy peddler and has dogs from muggelstone. Don't even go near there, lots of health issues and they advertise the dogs as APBT's and clearly they are not.

Ancho chain is breeding lots of castillo dogs and that is some good blood. That is more of what I was going to suggest to you.

Cheryl just bred Rece to Lincon this may not be big enough but check out her breedings
http://caragankennel.com/for_sale.html


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought the same thing about yipyip and I love the chocolate color of Anchor. Caragan is on my list of breeders along with some others. They have some really nice looking dogs, but yeah I think a bit small.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a few caragan dogs and yes they are small. Justice is 40lbs and Cush is 40lbs too. but very pretty dogs


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

There is no denying they are good looking, now if I can only find that quality with about 20+ more pounds and some height I would be all set haha.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't care for either. YIPDOG...no way! Those Anchorchain dogs are over-sized, have bad fronts, and loose sloppy faces. That castillos stuff that they have, is not that impressive either(overdone showlines, but lacking the conformation of a showline). Plus no health test or titles. look somewhere else. Plus they offer 5 litters in two months, that reeks of a puppy mill. 

Try Victorinos Kennel. They have good size red noses, with good structure, with titles and healthtests to boot. Plus they love the breed.


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I will check them out, thanks.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

o0o0o anchor chain kennels ive been looking at that site for couple of years now. i love thier dogs especialy the female mia!


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

They have pups thaim!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ooooo I REALLY like victorinos kennels!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

blueboy said:


> They have pups thaim!


haha i've already got a handful on my hands i dont know what i would do with 2 of em LOL plus im about to be working 7 days a week so i wont have the time for puppy training anymore.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

If you want a tall dog that is over 75 lbs why not look to another breed? I do not mean this as a rude comment. I am just saying this because a proper APBT is not normally as large as you want.

You may like Ban Dogs or Dogos
Chimera Kennels - Our Dogs
Pet Sitting/Dog Training/Dogos
Libberty Kennels AMERICAN BULLDOGS


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

HardHitting Kennels.... ewwwweeeeeee... they had the FIRE! So much they disapeared into Japan and the phillipines, have not ever been able to get a dog from their direct stock of PURE JOCKO DOGS AT 25+lbs, I have never seen more pure JOCKO w/ out the redboy... 
There is a private kennel in Bville Oklahoma that has the purest strain of Barney's Going Light in the country; Scott don't sell anydog less than 2000, he had every ped signed by Stratton! Very COOL his dogs are only 25+lbs(getting one soon through an old barter) both kennels Hardhitting and "scott" have gamey little dogs under 38lbs that have the pinkest of noses..


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Sampsons Dad you were noy being rude, just helpful. I am not looking for a ceazy huge dog I just don't care for the really skinny ones and I might be high on the weight side of things. I have come across that weigh 60-70lbs and they look well put together. Thanks though.


----------



## MC44 (Jan 10, 2010)

anchor chain = good biz!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

If you are looking at Castillo dogs, you can go onto the forum and ask questions and see picts of dogs out of that line:
Castillo American Pit Bull Terriers



> Caragan is on my list of breeders along with some others. They have some really nice looking dogs, but yeah I think a bit small.


 her dogs are not small , they are standard sized. it is sad when so many are breeding for size and way out of standard that people see a correct dog and think it is small. JMO

I've never heard of that yipyip breeder.

I agree Victorino's Kennel has some nice dogs.

Good luck in your search. A lot will come down to what you desire in the dog, your preferences and your future goals for that pup.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I personally would not put down money to buy from *any* breeder who does not do a minimum title and health test on every litter. I'm not sure how many breeders in this thread qualify, but I think of all the ones mentioned, I'd go with Victorino. One question to the OP: have you ever had the experience of handling a drivey 40-pounder? Sometimes its better that they're small. You know what they say about dynamite after all.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Have you found Anchor chain kennels yet? suprised you just didn't google it... I'll put it up, just let you know his dogs aren't cheap, and he's not fond of BS'ers...anchor chain kennels


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I personally would not put down money to buy from *any* breeder who does not do a minimum title and health test on every litter. I'm not sure how many breeders in this thread qualify, but I think of all the ones mentioned, I'd go with Victorino. One question to the OP: have you ever had the experience of handling a drivey 40-pounder? Sometimes its better that they're small. You know what they say about dynamite after all.


ya.. i have a 75 pound DRIVEY dog. hes FULL of drive and sometimes i wish he were smaller lol.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The shame part about Anchor Chain is that he said years ago that the health testing was pending on his dogs, and it doesn't look like he ever followed through. He doesn't title either if memory serves. (Been a while since I was on his site.)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> If you are looking at Castillo dogs, you can go onto the forum and ask questions and see picts of dogs out of that line:
> Castillo American Pit Bull Terriers
> 
> her dogs are not small , they are standard sized. it is sad when so many are breeding for size and way out of standard that people see a correct dog and think it is small. JMO
> ...


I said they are small because he is looking for a large dog. They are small for what he wants. I know they are standard size since I have some of them


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Besides the lack of titling, the dogs on that site(anchorchain) are conformation wrecks. Check it out! 

I also have to say that the caragan dogs are very nice, to the standard in size and would be a good choice, but I would never pay that much money(1,600) for a pup, when you don't know how it will turn out. I once paid 2,000 for a dog but he had a SchH2 title, OFA good hips, and linebred Gallant pedigree. Now that was a good deal. :')


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Bethb2007, I know what you mean about $1,600 for a pup and who knows what it will turn out to be. In doing my searching for a pup I can not believe how much people are charging for some of their dogs. I seen one that was 5,000 for a breeding! That is rediculous.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Bethb2007 said:


> Besides the lack of titling, the dogs on that site(anchorchain) are conformation wrecks. Check it out!
> 
> I also have to say that the caragan dogs are very nice, to the standard in size and would be a good choice, but I would never pay that much money(1,600) for a pup, when you don't know how it will turn out. I once paid 2,000 for a dog but he had a SchH2 title, OFA good hips, and linebred Gallant pedigree. Now that was a good deal. :')


I pay for bloodline and type....when I have paid $2500+ shipping (actually a car rental plus gas from CT to West Virginia since I dont like to put pups on planes)) it was because I know the type and temperament of a certain bloodline will be there and if not the breeder will replace the pup if need be. I would not pay that much for a pet but for a show prospect...you get what you pay for.


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

For a show dog yes, but for a pet, it would have to be one good dog.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Actually, you can buy a well bred show dog out of dual registered parents, OFA'd hips, champion with titles, reputable breeder and fully guaranteed for under $1000.00.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

yipyip got in trouble...condenmed house etc


----------



## yelic (Feb 13, 2011)

Victorino's dogs look great! Do you know if they're game-dogs?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Could be game bred.IDK though,everytime I clicked on the link to see their pedigree it said there was a error in the page.But that may just be my computer doing it.They are some gorgeous dogs though.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

anchor chain kennels has changed hands........ The breeding program will not be the same man that orginiated the line..

Victorino Red Ace their main stud.. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [140311] :: 'PR' VICTORINO REBEL'S RED ACE Which is PR heavy OFRN bred dog.. High end dogs but not game stock at least not the majority as they are Show staff and OFRN to get the tufftown

Victorino http://www.victorinoskennel.com/are working Am Staffs and APBTs and they are intertwined as ONE  NOT PITTERSTAFFS what newfangled word is this?? AMstaffs come from APBTs.. LOL This guy is just doing it right as it gets without the []. Gotta give em props for that.. Hes got all the working lines tossed together.. camelot, tnt, many I wouldnt have but are GREAT workers none the less.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:goodpost: that's what I was thinking but couldn't see the ped to confirm.I keep forgetting about online pedigrees :hammer:


----------



## yelic (Feb 13, 2011)

Other than prey drive, what would be the biggest difference in owning a game-dog vs working-dog as a pet?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

quite a lot, and nothing at all.. . working dogs are just high end dogs bred to work.. game dogs have proven parents, grandparents or great grand parents or a string of proven gr gr grandparents, so that means they are proven sound as sound is a dire attribute to game dogs.. The best mentality cannot be offered unless its proven in these dogs ... Read Stratton, heres a quote from the book: _The Truth About the American Pit Bull Terrier.. _


> "It has become an extremely widespread misconeption that dogfighting created people-mean dogs; however, the fact that the dogs' natrues were absolutely sound in an era in which all of them were of apit strains soundly refutes that idea."pg212


in short game dogs are proven working dogs.. working dogs proven sound, proven game.. which is where true working bulldogs come from and all APBTs have to revert back to if not bred for or sound mentality will be lost.. 

so as a pet, your game dog can be trusted as it is proven, however when it comes to prey drive on animals, heheheh thus' colby's comment.. " I call them bulldogs, cause thats what they are." Just true grit bulldogs.. They are the nanny dog, the dog in lil rascals of the 1940s that we all loved. Game dogs are proven sound.. to beg the question.


----------



## JimSG74 (Dec 29, 2010)

I love the Victorinos dogs, but they don't plan on any breedings anytime soon. I have spoken with them a couple of times and it doesn't look like there is going to be a litter this year, possibly next year. The last litter they had was 2009 if memory serves. I was really hoping they would have some pups this year as I am actively searching for another one.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

To the OP, if you want a dog in that weight range you may consider an Amstaff or American Bully.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

i know im a lil late but i think anchor chain kennels is the bees knees i just got a pup off them-shes a hersheys kiss puppy

her name is burn i am going to take her into protection training and weight pull-shes a cuddler and a very well put together dog-shes 5 months and 38 pounds
these pics are 2 days old-Castillo you cant go wrong i like anchor chain and in love with Castillo now


----------



## JimSG74 (Dec 29, 2010)

rednose_momma said:


> i know im a lil late but i think anchor chain kennels is the bees knees i just got a pup off them-shes a hersheys kiss puppy
> 
> her name is burn i am going to take her into protection training and weight pull-shes a cuddler and a very well put together dog-shes 5 months and 38 pounds
> these pics are 2 days old-Castillo you cant go wrong i like anchor chain and in love with Castillo now


Is she a pup from the Blaze x Ginger breeding back in Nov.? Very nice looking pup, I was interested in one of those pups too, but the one I wanted was already taken.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

JimSG74 said:


> Is she a pup from the Blaze x Ginger breeding back in Nov.? Very nice looking pup, I was interested in one of those pups too, but the one I wanted was already taken.


actually shes a heavy inbred one from scratch and mia if i remember rite 2 time scratch and 3 time action pup-very hush hush litter and only 2 were sold off-i got her on a breed contract and have the option to buy out the contract at any time but i picked her up for 350 papers and all-she was the only chocolate outta the litter she came out the most correct female imo the others look very bully for some reason


----------



## SneakyPete (May 1, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> HardHitting Kennels.... ewwwweeeeeee... they had the FIRE! So much they disapeared into Japan and the phillipines, have not ever been able to get a dog from their direct stock of PURE JOCKO DOGS AT 25+lbs, I have never seen more pure JOCKO w/ out the redboy...
> There is a private kennel in Bville Oklahoma that has the purest strain of Barney's Going Light in the country; Scott don't sell anydog less than 2000, he had every ped signed by Stratton! Very COOL his dogs are only 25+lbs(getting one soon through an old barter) both kennels Hardhitting and "scott" have gamey little dogs under 38lbs that have the pinkest of noses..


Hey there I'm really interested in a lightner strain in Oklahoma is there anyway I can view the dogs on line or contact this breeder I have a male from ironline kennels norrad/reddevil/corvino he's 13 now and another male from anchorchain out of scratch/Mia but I would really love direct stock of jocko and or going light Barney if you have any info how I would go about getting one that would be great I'm pretty limited here in Canada to many haters lol


----------



## Chris' ToroFossa (Jul 19, 2019)

Don't listen to this digbat. I just checked out Victorino's website and the Castillo-Greco dogs from Anchorchain or California Pits are waay nicer. They descend from the OFRN lines through Hemphill and Wallace foundations. Breeders like RDC (Real Deal Chocolates) have Greco/Castillo dogs and they are PROVEN work and sporting dogs, with tons of drive. They excel in hog catching, weight pull, treadmill, lure coursing, protection work and pretty much anything else you want them to do. The famous 'Boogieman' [the most titled grand champion] Pitbull comes from Greco-Castillo. Some are on the larger size, but mostly in the 65-80lb range. Good dogs!


----------



## Chris' ToroFossa (Jul 19, 2019)

Well then look for a bully or one of those so-called XL Pits, cuz the standard for the APBT calls for dogs to be in the 35lb to 65lb range (give or take 10lbs...max). If you're looking for a "pitbull" in the 100lb range, than its not a TRUE APBT


----------



## TerpGal (Jul 28, 2021)

Yup. Both my dogs have Greco blood in their peds. My boy Lemmy is 9 years old and 50 lbs at a healthy but not conditioned weight. My 16 week pup Ruby is from RDC and as such also has that Greco blood. Lemmy's dam amd Ruby's dam are full sisters. Ruby is off their dogs Naza and Frisco. Lemmy is off of Eenie......you can see her under their retired. Poor thing died in a hunting accident. Nasty gators! Here are my 2 pups


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful dogs TerpGal. Thanks for sharing the pic.

Joe


----------



## TerpGal (Jul 28, 2021)

jttar said:


> Beautiful dogs TerpGal. Thanks for sharing the pic.
> 
> Joe


Thank you! They are great dogs. The pup is def giving us a run for our money. Very mischievous little girl. We are excited to get working on her training. Lemmu's needs a little fine tuning.......he (and we) got a little lazy and spoiled him a bit for the last year while he was the only dog.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

With a face like that she could get away with a lot of things.


----------



## Chris76 (May 26, 2021)

Anchor chain dogs are Castillo bloodlines from the Hempill/Wallace foundations. They are drivey dogs, good for weight pull, catch work and personal protection. They are large because if you line breed long enough your dogs will get bigger or in some cases smaller over time. Not to mention the Hemphill/Wallace red nose dogs ran on the larger size to begin with---60-75lbs (i.e see Centipede). The old OFRN dogs themselves were bigger than your average game dog. They are APBT's none-the-less. Down in Florida they outcross these dogs to Boogieman, Sarona, Larsen/Wilrox or Norrod blood and these dogs are killing it in the hog hunting arena. Finished catch dogs!


----------

